# British Legion in Australia?



## klp (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, can anyone help out, we are trying to find out if there is a branch of British Legion in Australia, preferably that covers the Brisbane area. Tried searching on internet but can't find anything.


----------



## cliveinspain (Jul 11, 2009)

klp said:


> Hi, can anyone help out, we are trying to find out if there is a branch of British Legion in Australia, preferably that covers the Brisbane area. Tried searching on internet but can't find anything.


Even if there is no local Branch of the RBL, anyone who qualifies for assistance - served for 7 days in HM Forces - can receive help, regardless of whether they have ever bee a Legion member or bought at Poppy in November. There is/was a tacit agreement that the RBL would not open Branches in Canada, and it MAY be the same with Australia. I was District Secretary in Spain North - responsible for an area greater than the United Kingdom - and am happy to help or advise with any Legion problem.


----------



## klp (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply, we thought they might have something the same as they do in Canada. Its just we found them so helpful when we lived in England that we wanted to get in touch and know that they were there if we did have any problems when we move to australia


----------



## ozziland (Oct 10, 2010)

klp said:


> Hi, can anyone help out, we are trying to find out if there is a branch of British Legion in Australia, preferably that covers the Brisbane area. Tried searching on internet but can't find anything.


I live near Brisbane and havent found one yet the nearest thing we seem to have here in Australia is the Returned Servicemens League. ( RSL) nation wide


----------



## ozziland (Oct 10, 2010)

klp said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, we thought they might have something the same as they do in Canada. Its just we found them so helpful when we lived in England that we wanted to get in touch and know that they were there if we did have any problems when we move to australia


theres very little help for brits who move to australia cept the RSL. Austraila looks after its own. though u may be able to get an aussie retirement pension and collect any british pension your entitled to if u work here long enuf.


----------

